# Trail Crew Shirts



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

Looking at ways to reward folks for coming out to so many trail maintenance sessions. Thought about giving a wicking T with our name on it and perhaps something catchy.

So, lets see your trail crew shirts! 

Thanks,

Bob W.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Hornby Island British Columbia

http://www.zazzle.ca/gifts?cg=103171899297303396

The one with the map is printed upside down so you can pull the front of your shirt out & read it.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

You have to be a member and do 16hrs of trail work to get one. About 4 work days.

*Front*









*Back*


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

HIMBA will sell their shirts to anyone. No trail work required. They use them to raise funds.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> HIMBA will sell their shirts to anyone. No trail work required. They use them to raise funds.


$$ is not an issue for us. Not being able to just buy one make these rather exclusive and sort of a badge of honnor around the trail, makes folks proud to get one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*We have two....*



AlloyNipples said:


> $$ is not an issue for us. Not being able to just buy one make these rather exclusive and sort of a badge of honnor around the trail, makes folks proud to get one. :thumbsup:


We have a Dirt Boss shirt (Orange) for work crew leaders and an Earn Your Dirt shirt (Black) that people receive after 20 hours of volunteering. We too sell the Earn Your Dirt shirt for fundraising. If you don't earn the shirt, you can buy one for $1,000.

I'll post the Dirt Boss shirt when I get home.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

AlloyNipples said:


> $$ is not an issue for us. Not being able to just buy one make these rather exclusive and sort of a badge of honnor around the trail, makes folks proud to get one. :thumbsup:


That's like my Trail Ninja shirts. People ask me how to get one. I tell them you have to build 40 miles of singletrack with hand tools.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

all of our trailbosses have shirts with the chicago area mountain bikers logo on the front, and "trailboss" on the back with a crossed shovels logo.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Good Ideas*

Thanks for the ideas so far. Like what I see. We are going for the same concept...work X hors or attend x sessions and get a shirt. I like the you can buy one for a$1,000. That might works as well!

Keep um coming!

Bob


----------



## ortedd (Jan 14, 2008)

I have always thought that a mechanic style shirt would be cool. Although kind of on the expensive side.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*TM Shirts*

So we just awarded several of our volunteers wicking shirts for the hard work put in this past season. The design was done by one of our members, and we are really happy with the end product. Just wanted to share with folks.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

151 hours last year and still had to buy my own shirt  

very cool of you guys to do this for the people putting in the work.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Hours*

We are using to try and get folks to make the jump from 1 or 2 sessions per year. We are giving our shirts to folks that come to 4 organized days or total 16 hours. Pretty easy target right?


----------



## Q.T.A (Jan 13, 2010)

Our group wants to have wicking shirts for the trail crew and cotton shirts to sell for fundraising.
Where is the best place to buy shirts?


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Shirt Source*

It comes down to your printer. Some will allow for you to provide shirts, others insist that they provide. the key is looking at your connections, and then doing your best to get the price down. Then you have to look at art work, do you have someone in the group that can do something (we did) or are you going to do something really simple.

If you are a 501(c)3, you can let the printer know if they give you a killer deal or if they donate, it is a tax deduction. This has worked for us.

The big thing to push here is exploiting your connections!!!


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice shirt Bob!

We offered cool shirts to anyone who came to three trail work parties when we were building the NYC trails.

Now we just provide pizza and beer...


----------

